# It's A Knockout



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Just a reminder that you're playing It's A Knockout next sunday  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh its us this Sunday! New broadband has been installed so hopefully chat is working!!

Is everyone still playing??


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Girls 

Just a reminder about tomorrow night

i will pop in to cheer u on

  

 

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Is anyone playing with me?


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Kate i will be but i have no sound on my comp   I will have to set my phoe alarm to remind me


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Its Tonight!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=364.0


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)




----------

